# Looking for Ludwigia ID



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey y'all,
One of my (numerous) acquisitions at last weekend's NEC convention was a bag of miscellaneous bunched plants, clearly originating from a commercial nursery of some sort. Among them was this emersed-grown Ludwigia, which doesn't look like any of the ones I'm currently growing:





Given the alternate leaves, many of the common commercially-grown Ludwigia are easily ruled out. Of the few species remaining, it's definitely not L. glandulosa, and L. sp. 'Rubin' is, to my knowledge, much redder even in emersed culture. L. ovalis is the strongest candidate remaining, but having never grown it (or 'Rubin') emersed, I can't really say. Anyone have a surer idea what it is?

If not, I'll just stick a question mark on it and wait for flowers.  The latter I'm totally going to do anyway, but I'd rather stick a name tag on the pot right now.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Inclinata!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Really? I always think of L. inclinata as an opposite/whorled leaf plant. That's so weird! ' But I've never grown it emersed, either, so I wouldn't know much about it in that form.

Thanks for the info, I'll get a label on it ASAP. Is there any good way to tell the variety without submersing it? I know FAN grows both L. i. 'green' and L. i. var. verticillata 'Cuba'—but I have no idea which nursery this came from.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Really. It's never an opposite-leaved plant. Emersed growth is always alternate, and when it goes submerged, some stays that way and some goes whorled (var. verticillata). Many _Limnophila_ are the same way.

No way to tell which one you have until you submerge it.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel like I've seen a lot of opposite-leaved (or, I suppose, very deceptive subalternate) submersed growth in photos. Tropica's catalog illustration also depicts it—the default version, not var. verticillata—as opposite-leaved (not that I believe an artist's depiction over actual photos or records).

Regardless, I wasn't going to come up with L. inclinata on my own, and at the least a species-level ID is better than I started with.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

omg! i got some of these from gordon too! i have been wondering what they are!


----------

